# Animal rights petition, if interested.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please consider signing this petition: http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petition...ithdrawal-bill

Thank you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The link comes up with a '404 error' for me Al...

Graham:serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And me Alan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Me to as well also.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just do a search for animal rights when you get to the site.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petiti...-animal-sentience-from-the-eu-withdrawal-bill


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petiti...-animal-sentience-from-the-eu-withdrawal-bill

Sorry, it worked for me when I first posted it, but not now. Anyway fixed now.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I did but didn't realise is was a begging site as well!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry to say I can't sign, I expect there is an electoral role check on the post code.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a bad thing for them to do. I give them money monthly and still get the begging. It really annoys me and turns me off them. I wouldn't bother with them at all except that they do quite often represent good causes.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Signed

Thanks Alan

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Signed and asked my daughter to post it on all her social media channels as evert little helps. Well so Tesco says..


----------



## Joeo's (Dec 11, 2016)

Would like to sign but as I live on the neighbouring smaller island, so I guess it's none of my business.
Lots of things about the EU are (putting it mildly) Not Very Good, but this is probably one good rule or regulation.
Please keep it!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Signed


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Signed, will post on owners later.

Why are they doing it though?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They now follow up with begging emails....now marked as spam!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A lot of these petitions follow up with begging, but I still sign if I agree, and just ignore or spam folder any begging emails.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Joeo's said:


> Would like to sign but as I live on the neighbouring smaller island, so I guess it's none of my business.
> Lots of things about the EU are (putting it mildly) Not Very Good, but this is probably one good rule or regulation.
> Please keep it!


Same island Joeo but it is my business so signed :grin2: got my wife to also sign as a proxy for you. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Signed. How did it happen in the first place?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Toires adoptedan EU law into UK law but decided to leave out the bit protecting the rights of many animals. The only reason I can think of for doing that would be to reduce standards of animal care in agriculture or in lab tests. Who knows what they actually have in mind. It's part of their editing of EU laws as they incorporate only the bits they like into UK law. Plenty more over a wide range of laws to follow I should think.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would imagine its all to maximise profits for their lords and masters. Same thing will happen with Employment rights next. They can do what the hell they like now. Well they will be able to soon if Brexit goes ahead. I would trust the Tory party about as much as I would trust a hungry wolf in a stable of Lambs. Do you really think they will give a stuff about animal rights, the environment or the rights of workers and the "little people" once we "Take back control"? Sorry to make this thread political Alan but I think it needs saying.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I expect it’s also another underhand way of getting fox hunting back for their masters.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A lot of these petitions follow up with begging, but I still sign if I agree, and just ignore or spam folder any begging emails.


I opted 'out of' emails so do not get any from them now

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Joeo's (Dec 11, 2016)

dghr272 said:


> Same island Joeo but it is my business so signed :grin2: got my wife to also sign as a proxy for you. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


:thumbleft::thumbleft::signthanks: to the good lady


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am fuming with the government regarding this, shocking decision.

And that is from a total, utter, full blooded brexiteer.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> I would imagine its all to maximise profits for their lords and masters. Same thing will happen with Employment rights next. They can do what the hell they like now. Well they will be able to soon if Brexit goes ahead. I would trust the Tory party about as much as I would trust a hungry wolf in a stable of Lambs. Do you really think they will give a stuff about animal rights, the environment or the rights of workers and the "little people" once we "Take back control"? Sorry to make this thread political Alan but I think it needs saying.


But the thread (or rather the subject of the thread ) _is_ political, for the reasons you give.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn’t sign 

I was worried about the begging letters and they needed my email etc 

Already I’m getting Christmas cards, which I never requested 

6 cards £ 9.50 

And of course I don’t need to pay for them 

But it leaves me feeling I really should have 

And I dont really like them anyway 

It feels like blackmail

Which of course it is 

Sandra


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Didn't bother pursuing it cos I reckoned that ifn I's eating some of 'em, it just wouldn't be right !

Chicken curry vs veggy protein lumps .... gotcha!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, too, am furious! If they are after lowering our animal welfare conditions then they will have a fight on their hands. European standards of animal welfare are appalling. Of course it will make food cheaper, which is probably their aim. 


I read the Dogs Today magazine which is quite good at championing causes. I will write to them to see if they will take up the baton on behalf of dogs. Farm animals are at biggest risk though as very few people give them a second thought.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

aldra said:


> I didn't sign
> 
> I was worried about the begging letters and they needed my email etc


As I said aboove, it is easy to Unsubscribe from their email list. I did and do not get any emails from them.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And then Gove really confirms what a hypocrite he is in relation to distorting facts, surprise surprise.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-42108236

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I listened to him wriggling and lying this morning on the Today programme.

Govey was able to tell us that the public had got the wrong end of the stick entirely. The Tories left the animal rights sentence out because EU animal rights are so appalling poor apparently, and at some unspecified time in the future this wonderful Tory government will ensure that some nice new laws will be enacted to give animals far more protection than they could have had if the sentence had been included.

Several times, he very carefully avoided telling us why it was necessary to leave the EU wording out since it wouldn't effect any additional protections he wished to confer at some future date. He is a very obvious liar, but he doesn't stand out because he's in such good company.


----------

